

Dehydra: Static analysis for C++, scripted with JS - daeken
https://developer.mozilla.org/en/Dehydra

======
boris
Dehydra is a thin wrapper over GCC AST that allows you to access it from JS.
This means you (or someone else) has to write the actual JS code that does the
static analysis.

If you want some more information on how this works, take a look at this intro
to parsing C++ with a GCC plugin:

[http://www.codesynthesis.com/~boris/blog/2010/05/03/parsing-...](http://www.codesynthesis.com/~boris/blog/2010/05/03/parsing-
cxx-with-gcc-plugin-part-1/)

------
kowsik
Dumping the JSON objects into CouchDB for static analysis should be a fun
project.

